# Oceanic 50 gallon re-scape



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I decided to re-scape my 50 gallon. I set this up on 2/11/08 I'll try to remember to post a new photo every month. The hardscape is set for now and could go through some minor changes as the tank matures.

Tank:
Oceanic
36"x18"x18"

Lighting:
3 Coralife T-5 NO double light strips
3 bulbs are 6700k
3 bulbs are "Colormax"
total wattage=126 watts
Photo period=7.5 hours

Fliter:
Eheim Professional II

Co2 injected at about 3 bps

Dosing:
Only Phertz brand micros

Hardscape:
Seriyu-seki stones
Malaysian driftwood

Substrate:
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia
Silica sand (foreground)

Flora:
Ludwigia arcuata
Micranthemum umbrosum
Blyxa japonica
Echinodorus angustifolius
Cryptocoryne x willisii 'lucens'
Anubia nana 'petite'
Vesicularia montagnei (on rocks)
Fontinalis antipyretica (on wood)
Marselia minuta

Fuana:
Caridina japonica 25
Otocinclus 12
Cardinal tetras 50
Botia morleti 2

sneak peek at rock work








Full shot (please excuse equipment


----------



## aley1511 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow Roy, you're aquascapes never cease to amaze me. It looks like its gonna turn out very nicely.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

This looks great i wish one day i could do something like this.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Can I be picky for a moment? It's looking a bit too symmetrical to me. I think offsetting the hardscape somehow might be a good final tweak.


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Nice.

I think the hardscape is fine, I like it, like you say some minor changes as you go along.

If I was to suggest anything (haha yes we are all experts ) It would be to lower the last branch on the far right down a little bit, but that's a very minor thing, overall it looks very good to me, symmetry is good man


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the compliments...

AaronT, It is a bit symetrical right now but i'm hoping the plant growth will help eliminate some of it. Time will tell.


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

I love it Roy. Looks real sweet. if you ever come to my house I'm putting you to work.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

MATTHEW MAHLING said:


> I love it Roy. Looks real sweet. if you ever come to my house I'm putting you to work.


LOL...Thanks Matthew....I take payment in the form of Seriyu-seki stones


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

This is probably my favorite mound-style aquascape... and my overall favorite of your tanks!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks nice, but I can't help questioning whether you'll have problems including Botia morleti w/ shrimp & Otos...


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Squawkbert said:


> Looks nice, but I can't help questioning whether you'll have problems including Botia morleti w/ shrimp & Otos...


Thank you, The fish have been together for months as this is a re-scape. Never had any issues but the Botia's do eat most of the snails.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Jessie said:


> This is probably my favorite mound-style aquascape... and my overall favorite of your tanks!


Thank you Jessie!!!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

where did you get your rocks and driftwood?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

kakkoii said:


> where did you get your rocks and driftwood?


The driftwood is just malaysian wood from a LFS and the rocks I purchased from another hobbyist.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

That's very nice Roy, very bold. I think also the use of some pretty standard malyasian wood in a very effective, creative way adds to the kudos for this tank.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> That's very nice Roy, very bold. I think also the use of some pretty standard malyasian wood in a very effective, creative way adds to the kudos for this tank.


Thank you Jeff...I appreciate that comment!!


----------



## evergreen (Oct 3, 2007)

Roy, I’ve seen another your tank there. You’ve mentioned that you perform the water changes bi-monthly. So the question is, what is the water changes rutine in your Oceanic?

Thanks..........Evergreen


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

evergreen said:


> Roy, I've seen another your tank there. You've mentioned that you perform the water changes bi-monthly. So the question is, what is the water changes rutine in your Oceanic?
> 
> Thanks..........Evergreen


The other tank is a "low maintenance" type tank and the dosing is on the lean side. It is well establish and balanced nutrient wise, therefore I can get away with bi-monthly water changes.

This tank (Oceanic) is a new set-up and with all of my new set-ups weekly water changes are a must. Sometimes even bi-weekly is necessary in order to balance the tank. I will also dose Pfertz brand micros after each 50%+ water change. When the tank is completely balanced I will go to a bi-monthly water change routine on this tank as well.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The rock is interesting. The white vein in the rock appears from the photo to match the substrate. Thats what makes it work if you don't over do it.


----------



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

This is great looking!! I will keep an eye on this one.

Curt


----------



## djarmstrong (Feb 12, 2008)

Really nice .


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> The rock is interesting. The white vein in the rock appears from the photo to match the substrate. Thats what makes it work if you don't over do it.


Thank you Robert!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

curt_914 said:


> This is great looking!! I will keep an eye on this one.
> 
> Curt


Thanks Curt, I plan on taking photos once a month on this one.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

looking good, can't wait to see some updates.


----------



## krak256 (Sep 6, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

djarmstrong, cah925 and krak256,

Thanks for the compliments!!!

Update photo will happen March 1st.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

any updates pics!!!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Roy as I'm sure you allready know I respect your aqua scaping and this tank leaves no exception.

If you need any help with taking pictures I would be glad to help take some high res pictures for you. Plus I keep missing out on seeing your tanks first hand.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

arowanaman said:


> Roy as I'm sure you allready know I respect your aqua scaping and this tank leaves no exception.
> 
> If you need any help with taking pictures I would be glad to help take some high res pictures for you. Plus I keep missing out on seeing your tanks first hand.


Thank you Jordan,

I just might take you up on that. You don't have to wait for me to host a meeting, you are welcome to come over any time.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

any updates Roy?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Pretty soon, just waiting on a few plants...I'll post a update this weekend.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks great, Roy! Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

I look forward to seeing how it grew in as well. This scape is great.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

this is a great tank, your work is always consistent. I nominated you for TOTM!!!

-kakkoii


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

updates?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok here's an update...this photo was taken just a couple of minutes ago.

Just a few of changes:
Removed the Crypt x 'willisii' lucens
Removed the Marselia minuta
Removed the Echinodorus angustifolius
Added more Anubias nana 'petite'
Added Eleocharis sp. 'japanese'
Added Blyxa aubertii
Added Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Moved some Blyxa japonica

March 7th









This is what it looked like on Feb 13th:


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

WOW! It looks great!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

kakkoii said:


> WOW! It looks great!


Thank you, it's filling in nicely.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

Completely amazing. The anubias petite and moss on the stones gives it a really old feel. Reminds me of hiking in the white mountains above tree line in the summer. The most amazing tiny flowers sprout out of the cracks and spaces between the rocks in the spring.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Love the B. aubertii!!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

puttyman70 said:


> Completely amazing. The anubias petite and moss on the stones gives it a really old feel. Reminds me of hiking in the white mountains above tree line in the summer. The most amazing tiny flowers sprout out of the cracks and spaces between the rocks in the spring.


Thank you puttyman, I happy that this scape took you back to a fond memory.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

guaiac_boy said:


> Love the B. aubertii!!


LOL, Thanks...they were sooooo huge I could only use 1, I took the other 3 to my LFS for store credit. I did offer them to someone else on your thread but he changed his mind.


----------

